# Top Shooter and Beautiful Daughter



## Jeff.Cronic (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations to my son, Mason, on being the top junior shooter at region qualifiers today and also being a part of the top scoring junior team! and also to my beautiful daughter for giving up her Jason Aldean/Luke Bryan ticket to come surprise her brother at regional's! Now it's time to get ready for the State 4-H shoot in May.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats to your son and your daughter sure knows how to support him.

Hoss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 15, 2013)

gotta love it!  keep on shooting mason


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 15, 2013)

Good news.  You have a couple of nice looking younguns there.  Seems they are talented and thoughtful as well.  Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats, Mason!  That is great that she did that for her brother.  My sister use to write something to me every week before my football games.  It sure did mean alot, and I still have those notes.  I'm sure this meant alot to him, too.


----------



## LittleHolder (May 2, 2013)

Congrats Mason!  Congrats to you too Dad!  Great job raising kids!!!  Tell your daughter that gesture I just read made me cry.  I lost my brother 5 years ago to cancer.  When I played football and he came to watch, I turned it up as much as I could for him.  Thanks for sharing this story!  Awesome!


----------



## ncrobb (May 5, 2013)

That is awesome.  Congrats and good luck to that young man. Its great to know that our kids have the big picture in perspective.  My daughter flew from Las Vegas to Raleigh, NC last fall to surprise our son.  His high school football team was playing for the State 2AA championship and won!


----------



## Son (May 18, 2013)

Super..


----------



## Razor Blade (May 25, 2013)

congrats to you friend.


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

congrats


----------

